# animated props for misty moon orphanage



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i've had these ideas for a few days now and i can't stop thinking about them. I've just no idea how to make it happen.

the first idea was to somehow get my hands on one of the motorized childrens cars/ bikes and have one of the dolls riding on it. I'm sure it would involve a set track for it to move about on and possibly a set timer/remote control.

the other idea was to have a water feature (water fountain) that somehow squirts out small jets of water at passing tots. and or have a doll with a super soaker of some kind in its hand that can squirt the tots. 

i have little to no experiance in this and any help (using smaller words) would be helpful...and please keep in mind that i don't have alot of money to make it happpen.

i know the procrastinator did something similar for a viper that sprang up out of it's tank to spray venom at the visitors.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that ToTs would find being hit by water objectionable...


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

....and your point is? :googly:

maybe i'll just hit the parents instead...or even the older kids...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> ....and your point is? :googly:
> 
> maybe i'll just hit the parents instead...or even the older kids...


Water could ruin makeup or a costume. Make sure you post a warning if you plan on doing that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I second Haunti's thoughts.
With or without a warning I would not be very happy about getting wet.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2010)

I will "third" what others have said. I wouldn't find it scary. I'd find it annoying, or worse, especially if it is cold out.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

A water feature with a light and some fog over the water will spook the imagination and set a mood without upseting the guests. But I still like the doll with super soaker idea.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

How about blowing compressed air blasts instead? It startles but doesn't get anyone wet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

it was just a thought guys.

thanks for the imput. i may just go with the air blasts instead.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

JeffHaas said:


> How about blowing compressed air blasts instead? It startles but doesn't get anyone wet.


Air is an excellent startle prop without touching the spectators.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ok, but the reason i posted this is cause i have no idea how to engineer such props. the doll on the remote controlled car is the prop i reallly want to create. 

how can i make it happen?


----------

